# New sig needed for fantasy draft!



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright fellaz, time to help out the fool who aint any good in the arts department!

Need a sig wit the following:

"E-Thug'z Henchmen"

and pics of the following fighters under 1 sig:
Anderson Silva
Kenny Florian
Thiago Alves
Marcus Aurelio
Kendall Grove


Rep and points shall be handed out for those so willing to help me!!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice...I like it


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

B-real....that is TIGHT! thanx alot man!


EDIT: When I go to put it in my sig it says that it is too big.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

e-thug said:


> B-real....that is TIGHT! thanx alot man!
> 
> 
> EDIT: When I go to put it in my sig it says that it is too big.


Save it, Go to imageshack and then post the link in instead of trying it straight from your documents/pictures etc.


----------

